# 15" transom, highest HP



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Merc makes a 4 stroke 40 short shaft,
I think tnt is an option


----------



## lorimc1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Brett is it a tiller or a conversion?

Thanks 
CMD


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The carbed 40 says tiller, but it's gas assist tilt.
the 30 EFI is tnt and tiller

http://www.mercurymarine.com/engines/outboards/

Tohatsu has a 40 short with tnt

http://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/40tldi_spec.html

and a 50 short

http://www.tohatsu.com/outboards/50tldi_spec.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Where have you been looking, every manufacturer that I've been looking into has atleast up to 30hp with a 15' shaft and TnT, except suzuki.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

brett is correct, the short shaft tillers above 25 hp are rare and in most cases will need to be shipped due to the fact theres not a hugh demand for them and dealers wont usually stock something that isnt a quick mover but they can be found, check tohatsu's web site they should be listed there


----------

